# Eastenders



## Taz Mulan (Dec 15, 2008)

My wife would like to watch it when it's broadcast in the UK, or maybe just a bit after..., is there any way we can achieve this legally?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

It is shown on BBC Prime through Orbit, and according to the females in my house, it is about 2 weeks behind the UK.

If she can't wait that long, watch it through BBC iPlayer.


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

iPlayer would be the best way, you can watch almost immediately after broadcast. But you'll need a UK IP address.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

the IP address is ok to resolve, send me a pm and I'll explain

Not you FD, the OP


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

ogri that cat must be hurting by now


----------



## scratch (Nov 10, 2008)

*how do i get a uk ip address*

Having no idea about computers (or anything useful for that matter) i have no idea how/if i can do this.

can you help


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

scratch, you have a pm


----------



## Andyshiv (Aug 5, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> scratch, you have a pm


Can you PM me too Ogri750 please oh pretty please just to keep her happy 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Andyshiv said:


> Can you PM me too Ogri750 please oh pretty please just to keep her happy
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You have mail


----------

